# Coyote or Wolf?



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

My buddy got this picture this week. And this does not look like a yote to me. The hair does yes, but the face, no... You guys are way more skilled at this than me. Let me know what it is...


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

It certainly seems to have the long face of a wolf.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure why the pic came up so small. Here is a direct link to the picture.

http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s77/ ... Y_0204.jpg


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking at the bigger picture it looks more like a coyote. Hard to say from that picture.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

It is a coyote. For sure. Check the pointy ears and bushy tail.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

See I thought everything leaned towards a yote except for the face... Just really had me confused.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

looks like a wet coyote to me. Good pic though. I've seen some trail cam pics that take some crappy pics.

xdeano


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

its a coyoteee :rock:


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

lools like a wet yote


----------



## RBuker (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm not so sure. When I first looked at it, I would have put money on it being a young wolf. The more I look at it, the more unsure I am...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its obviously a quill lakes wolf. :rollin:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

that's just plain funny! but seriously, i would say coyote. it lacks the broad jaw of a wolf. legs look way too thin also. if you ever get to look at a wolf or mount of one up close you will see what i mean.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

where abouts was the pic taken impala.... there is a ton of coyotes out there... Ive never heard so many as this year while out bow hunting where I go... and not far away either.... one morning a couple of us were heading out to our stands and along the trail I could hear something in the woods moving but not like a deer would.. no breaking branches and no stomping feet but just something... and when i would shine my headlamp in there i didnt see anything... but later in the morning I got a txt from one of the guys that had a timberwolf walk under his stand and stop for a second and look up at him.... and also heard from another guy that said he saw a cpl dogs and was unsure if they were ' yotes or wolves also.... great pic btw...


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

:sniper:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Who cares? Kill it!.... :sniper:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

:sniper:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

:sniper:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

NJ lol... Thats the only real reason I asked. We thought it was a yote, but the damn thing looks like a wolf to me just as much!


----------

